# Greetings from Malta



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Guys , greetings from sunny Malta.

Just wanted to share some updated pics of my cars  Its a 2000 JDM R34 Skyline GTR, recently added a set of 18x9.5 rays TE37 wheels. 























































Here is my other GTR , 1995 R33 in Midnight purple which I recently bought from UK and imported to Malta. Being loaded on the transporter truck to start it's journey to Malta.










My R34 and R33 GTRs meeting for the first time :smokin:










Hope you enjoyed the pics 

Best Regards,
Marlon


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow!!!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

A beauty! Thank you for sharing. I miss the old day when there wasnt the R35 around yet and threads like these were started on a daily basis!

Any further specs/mods?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning mate.... Lovely pear of GTR's :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Marlon, great to see you posting on here. More pics please.


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the positive feedback 

A little more info about the cars, The R34 was Japan imported in 2007 with only 28k kms on the clock. The car's condition is like its just been out from the factory!! And I intend to keep it that way by keeping it stock and original as possible, now it's got a little over 50k kms. It's the only black R34 GTR of only 3 R34 GTR's in Malta, other 2 are bayside blue.

The R33 was bought with the intentions of modding it for drag events  Since that's the only track we got here is built for drag. As soon as I have some time I will start the build project. will keep you guys updated


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Nice collection, what next a 32 to keep the others company? it must be nice thinking ill go out for run, umm which one...


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice, love the 34


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Buzby, I actually had an R32 GTR before I bought the R33 










A 1992 R32 GTR, imported it from UK to Malta in 2009. It was previosly owned by forum members combatR32 , Ross9 and GT Gem. The guy I sold to is currently fully restoring it, its coming very very nice


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

ha ha ha, brilliant :smokin:


----------

